
DIY Single Sign-On for SSH - caution
https://smallstep.com/blog/diy-single-sign-on-for-ssh/
======
jdoss
We use smallstep in production and it is great. We have Okta groups that
control who gets access to what in our infrastructure. This makes onboarding
and offboarding users to our large number of production deployments super
easy. If anyone has pain around managing shell users or they want to use SSH
certificates without the pain of running your own CA definitely check out
smallstep.

~~~
mmalone
Smallstep founder here. Thanks Joe!

Heads up, Joe is using our hosted product which you can find at
[https://smallstep.com/sso-ssh/](https://smallstep.com/sso-ssh/). It's
$3/host/mo (actually $0.0041/host/hr) with a 30 day free trial.

The linked blog post explains how to do single sign-on for SSH yourself using
our open source toolchain. Choose your adventure!

